# After a long hiatus.....a Ruger owner once again.



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

In my early 20's, I went through a couple of Blackhawks, a Super Blackhawk, a Redhawk, and a GP100, as well as a few S&W, Taurus, and Rossi revolvers. I never held on to anything very long though.

I sure wish that I had kept some of those nice revolvers that I owned back when I was younger. I've always regreted letting go of the GP100 and the Redhawk.

At 25 I inherited an old blued 3" S&W .32 S&W Long which I kept, at 27 I purchased a stainless 2" Rossi .38 Special which I kept, and at 41 I recently purchased a blued 4" 1979 Ruger Police Service Six .357 Magnum, and a blued 6.5" Heritage Rough Rider SA .22LR. I have a .22, a .32, a .38, and a .357 Magnum.

I like the .44 Magnums, but they seem like they're really "overkill" for target shooting and self defense. The .357 does so well in that role.

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m560/mallardmachete007/?action=view&current=4InchRugerPoliceServiceSix.jpg


----------

